# Outlook 2003 - outlook.exe hangs



## MaxCorpious (Apr 26, 2005)

This was already discussed in previous treads...but the solutions mentioned in those threads did not help me.
Problem:
1. User closes the Outlook program...but the sys tray icon remains. 
2. User tries to lunch Outlook and it does not start. 
3. In the Task Manager, there are two "outlook.exe" processes...when I end the one that uses more memory, then Outlook starts automatically. 
4. When i close outlook...i'm back to step 1.

SteveyBoy wrote on 09-28-2004, 09:03 AM:
_"That will fix it for now but it WILL start happening again, what it is is the VIEWS.DAT file in the : (C:\Documents and Settings\'usernam'\Application Data\Microsoft\Outlook ) folder
This causes Outlook to hang the process on exit, so delete it for the user and any other OUtlook profiles that may be in there and you'll be sorted."_

I did not find the VIEWS.DAT file in that directory.

I will try to do system restore....hopefully that works.

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## MaxCorpious (Apr 26, 2005)

well... i ran the System Restore and that seemed to fix the problem with OUTLOOK.EXE hanging...


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

An additional suggestion, also do a MS Office update. Just like Windows, there are updates for Office. Not sure if it will impact Outlook, but it is a good maintenance thing to check.

http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/officeupdate/default.aspx

You might want to run a registry clean up as a house keeping measure as well.

Download and install this RegCleaner at this link:

http://www.worldstart.com/weekly-download/archives/reg-cleaner4.3.htm

Install it, go to *Tools*, *Registry Clean Up*, *Do Then All*. Let it scan your system, do not be surprised if you have 100 or more items on the first run. *Select All*, *Remove All*, select *Done*, then *Exit*.

I have used this program for over a year on dozens of machines without any problems. I run this every few weeks as there is always something downloaded or changed on my machine. I know 1 user reported 1700 entries on the first scan!

JamesO


----------



## MaxCorpious (Apr 26, 2005)

Thanks....I give that a try

***************************************

I ran the registry cleaner on my PC and it found 66 keys. I will run it on the other PC that had the outlook issues. thanks again.

Kamil


----------

